# Missing Yellow Lab on St Vrain outside Lyons



## clairefletch (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m not sure if anyone kayaks the St. Vrain outside of Lyons off the Coulson Gulch Trail #916 that leads to the Ralph Prince Reservoir, but our dog was lost there and I believe she was swept in the river. Please Call 817.680.3262 if you’re kayaking that area. Here’s the exact location she was lost: 40°13'03.4"N 105°24'58.3"W
https://goo.gl/maps/WG692gxK1bmiZ7bu6


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Did you find your dog? Sounds like a nightmare situation, hope it ended well


----------



## brucepenny (Jul 14, 2020)

Lucky dog rescued from 20-foot cliff above creek in Boulder County


Mowgli the yellow lab had gone missing three days before from a campsite near the North Saint Vrain Creek.




www.9news.com





Sounds pretty nuts! So glad they got their dog back.


----------

